# JDBC / ODBC-Bridge



## tinella (29. September 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ich hab ein Programm hier vor mir liegen, welches eine Verbindung zu einer Java-Datenbank aufbaut und eine Abfrage startet (gib alle Datensätze des Feldes APV_NR der Tabelle Attribut aus).

Nur kann ich nicht auf die Datenbank zugreifen.
Ich hab ein JDBCTreiber runtergeladen, und dann unter den Systemeinstellungen bei ODBC die Datenbank damit verknüpft.

Hier der Code:

/*
 * @(#)APVFilter.java  28.09.2004
 * 2004 Alcatel Switzerland AG, Zurich
 */

import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.DriverManager;
import java.sql.ResultSet;
import java.sql.Statement;

/**
 * @author k_kalberer
 * @since UC 11.0
 */

public class APVFilter {
	public static void main(String args[]) {
		String url = "jdbcdbc:APVdriver";
		String username = "test";
		String password = "pw";

	//load driver
	try {
		Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
		} catch (ClassNotFoundException cnfe) {
		System.err.println("Error loading driver: " + cnfe);
			return;
		}

	//connect to database
	Statement command = null;
	Connection association = null;
	try
		{
	                      association = DriverManager.getConnection(url, 			username, password);
		command = association.createStatement();
		}
		catch (Exception e)
		{

		System.err.println("Access to " + url + " is denied");
		}

		//readout data's
		try {
		ResultSet data;
		data = command.executeQuery("SELECT APV_NR FROM 			Attribut;");

		System.out.println();
		System.out.println("AVP_NR:");
		System.out.println();

	//show datas
	int avp_nr;

	while(data.next()) {
	avp_nr = data.getInt("AVP_NR");
	System.out.println(avp_nr);
	}
	association.close();
	}
		catch (Exception e){
		e.printStackTrace();	
		}
	}
}

*Kann mir jemand sagen, weshalb das Programm nicht weiter kommt als zu meiner Fehlermeldung "Access is denied"? * 
Das würde ja heissen, dass ich nicht mal auf die DB komm.


~~~Tinella~~~


----------

